
3rd party meal delivery apps are killing your favorite restaurants - sheana_ahlqvist
https://innovationforallcast.com/2019/04/10/meal-delivery-apps-are-killing-restaurants-chris-webb-chownow/
======
pontus
I had no idea how messed up the food delivery business is. Complete eye
opener.

~~~
sammypants
Yeah the new yorker did an article about this last year:
[https://www.newyorker.com/culture/annals-of-
gastronomy/are-d...](https://www.newyorker.com/culture/annals-of-
gastronomy/are-delivery-apps-killing-restaurants)

